# Class 40 Crosscall Chamonix-Mont Blanc rescue



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Returning to France from Rio after having been in the Jacques Vabre transatlantic race, the 40' boat got rolled the morning of 18DEC about 150 miles west of the Azores. The broken mast pierced the cockpit and prevented the two crew from deploying a liferaft. A helicopter was able to reach them in the evening and airlifted them off. Both crew are OK. Continuing 40 knot winds and 7m seas through the weekend are expected to make tracking the boat difficult if it stays afloat.

https://voilesetvoiliers.ouest-fran...s-acores-af7b6a54-223a-11ea-8dc0-840080b0d746


----------

